
Postrel: How Jobs Made Business Cool Again - Bloomberg - protez
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-08-26/how-steve-jobs-made-business-cool-again-1981-virginia-postrel.html
======
jmspring
"Made Business Cool"? If you mean MBAs and metrics and similar business
measurements? No.

If you mean, "building a company around products people want", then sure. Jobs
anticipated markets and had the balls to focus on and follow through on his
vision.

This is _NOT_ a business thing in the MBA sense, this is having a vision and
the belief to follow through on it.

